# The rarest Hutch in the world you never heard of.



## hemihampton (Aug 15, 2015)

Pic of the rarest Hutch I know of. Not listed or pictured anywhere. From Michigan Ghost Town. I had to edit bottles name by owners request. LEON.


----------



## RED Matthews (Aug 15, 2015)

Hello Leon;   I have two salesmens samples bottles that were and sent to Coles Drug Store - in Watkins Glen N.Y.   I thought they were rare to.   I see no one even responded to your post.  If you are a bottle collector - What was your objective?   Check out my home page below.RED Matthews


----------



## epackage (Aug 15, 2015)

It would be nice if he would document it on hutchbook.com and share it with the masses


----------



## epackage (Aug 15, 2015)

I'm going to take a guess and says it's a George Schmidt hutch, he operated a saloon and bottled soda and mineral water in the late 1800's thru the early 1900's in that area of Detroit....


----------



## epackage (Aug 15, 2015)

I'm going to take a guess and says it's a George Schmidt hutch, he operated a saloon and bottled soda and mineral water in the late 1800's thru the early 1900's in that area of Detroit....


----------



## 2find4me (Aug 15, 2015)

Did I just see that at an antique store? Oh well, I will let someone else make the discovery...[8D]Nice hutch


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 15, 2015)

Nice Hutch Leon. Did you ever search on google for the Carson Bros Bodie Cal hutch, its not in the Hutchbook either, but is one of the rarest western sodas their is..............Andy


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 15, 2015)

epackage said:
			
		

> I'm going to take a guess and says it's a George Schmidt hutch, he operated a saloon and bottled soda and mineral water in the late 1800's thru the early 1900's in that area of Detroit....


Hello Jim, nice to hear from you again!! how goes it? great, I hope.............Andy


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 15, 2015)

RED Matthews said:
			
		

> Hello Leon;      I see no one even responded to your post.  If you are a bottle collectorRED Matthews


Hey Red give us a chance to nap before you yell at us for not responding to post huh[]...........I think he is a collector for sure, just by reading his posts...........Andy


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 15, 2015)

andy volkerts said:
			
		

> Nice Hutch Leon. Did you ever search on google for the Carson Bros Bodie Cal hutch, its not in the Hutchbook either, but is one of the rarest western sodas their is..............Andy



 I did look over 5 hours ago & responded in that other post on Alaska hutch. I copy & pasted my comment below. LEON. I did but never found Carson Bros, Did find a Pearson Gravitating stopper from Bodie.  P.S I'm hoping to dig one of these rare unlisted hutchs tomorrow. I did find some shards of it & it's equally rare Quart size bottle.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 15, 2015)

Owner's request to allow it to go up but to hide from us a very important piece of history? Why let part of it be photographed and not the whole?  The REGISTERED came out in 1899 if I recall, so it must be from then on. Now two of us have severely narrowed it down to specifics.  Before I posed it, did you know of the City Bottling Works Hutchinson from Muskegon? No one else did except the owner and people he dug it with. It should be an awfully early Hutch too, for the City Bottling Works changed its name around the early-mid 1880s.  I'm saying this because I think there are many "rarest" hutches. If the owner of the one I photographed doesn't have multiples, it's ultra-rare and unlisted (basically how it works with him as I discovered.) There must be many out there like that-- ones none of us will ever hear of, ones stuck away in private collections or the ground/water, and all never to be seen again.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 15, 2015)

When I did a google book search & dogpile search nothing comes up on this bottle or it's history or dates or any info, none, nada, nothing. LEON.


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 15, 2015)

Hello Leon, The bottle you found was the one I was referring to. I couldn't read the Ca in pearson and thougt it was carson, but it is Pearson. the only hutch that I have seen in person is the variant just embossed Bodie, no Pearson. that is the unlisted rarest variant of that hutch. Sorry about the confusion..........Andy


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 15, 2015)

The Pearson looked like a Gravitating stopper not a Hutchinson stopper & the one pic of it I got actually shows the Gravitating stopper still in bottle. Was the one just embossed Bodie a hutch or gravitating stopper? LEON.


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 16, 2015)

I just looked at a Hutchinson stopper site, and both stoppers gravitating or Hutchinson are about the same things, one just has a longer spring than the other, so  the Bodies Pearson and no Pearson are both Hutches...........


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 16, 2015)

Just looked at a gravitating stopper site that showed a stopper different than a spring or Hutch type stopper, but, the bottles all are the same whether or not they take a gravitating or Hutchinson type stopper............Andy


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 16, 2015)

http://www.google.com/patents/US67781


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 16, 2015)

still looks like it would fit any Hutchinson style bottle, would be silly not to make it apply to everything out there possible.....Andy


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 16, 2015)

Most people would say the Gravitating stopper bottle & it's glass stopper is different & not the same as a Hutchinson bottle & it's metal spring stopper. Most Gravitating stopper bottles say Gravitating or Matthews or something similar along bottom. BUT, I have seen some bottles that looked like a gravitating stopper but did not say it embossed near bottom or anywhere on bottle & had a slightly different shape to it's top & shoulder & contained a Hutchinson Spring stopper. Which is why it probabaly had a slightly different top probably to accomodate the Hutchinson stopper in a Transition period? I don't think a Hutchinson stopper will fit into a regular Gravitating stopper bottle but never tried it. Anybody ever try it? The Hutch site will not picture a true Gravitating stopper bottle or some of the Baltimore loop bottles that look just like a Hutch. His Buddy Todd Mechow from Soda site pictures all the gravitating stopper bottles on his site & Ron from hutch site may picture a bottle that looks like a Gravitating stopper bottle if it does not say Gravitating on bottle, It did or does contain a hutchinson stopper originally & not included or pictured in Todds soda site. LEON.


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 16, 2015)

alls I know is neither Bodie bottle has anything like gravitating stopper or Mathew stopper embossed on them, everybody out here calls them Hutchinson bottles, maybe they aren't but they sure look like hutches to me. the Mechow site does list the Pearson Bros  bodie bottle but not the Bodie only bottle so, maybe they are not hutches, but putting one alongside a hutch does not show any difference, at least not next to a Steam soda works hutch from Oakland Cal..........Andy


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 16, 2015)

hemihampton said:
			
		

> Which is why it probabaly had a slightly different top probably to accomodate the Hutchinson stopper in a Transition period? I don't think a Hutchinson stopper will fit into a regular Gravitating stopper bottle but never tried it. Anybody ever try it?


According to the Historic Bottle Information Site  (SHA) the hutchinson stopper would interchange and fit in a gravitating stopper bottle. according to a discussion of two bottle historians. Learn stuff everyday. So I guess Hutches sometimes look like gravitators and some do not and vice versa. anyways the Pearson Bodie and Bodie whatever bottles are quite rare.........Andy


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 16, 2015)

The Gravitating stopper Mathews is embossed on the bottom. Not visable when on the shelf. Todss site describes it as a Gravitating stopper.  YES, Still a rare bottle I'd like to have. I've seen pics of 3 or 4 different Pearsons. Search for the pic I pictured shows zero, no information or pic.LEON


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 17, 2015)

The Bodie bottle that I know of does not have anything embossed on the bottom, I am not sure about the Pearson Bodies, having never seen one in person. this has been a fascinating subject for me, not knowing about the similarities of the two types of bottles, never knew about the gravitating stopper type until now. so I guess even old dogs can learn new tricks.........Andy


----------



## sunrunner (Aug 17, 2015)

the rerest huch is the one you have not found yet !


----------



## sunrunner (Aug 17, 2015)

the rerest huch is the one you have not found yet !


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 17, 2015)

I Tried Yesterday but still did not find one like the one I pictured. LEON.


----------

